# Newbie Here!



## Brittany88 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the site and the forum. I recently discovered my love for MAC after meeting the amazingly friendly MUA at the counter in Macy's. I've used the lipglasses in the past, but I've always purchased them at CCO rather than counters. Even before using the line, I heard horror stories about rude MAC MUAs and I was always really hesitant to go to an actual counter. My experiences there so far have been amazing, thus contributing to my growing MAC obsession. My collection is rather limited and I love reading everyone's review of the products here. It really helps me decide what to try and what to aviod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I look forward to getting to know fellow MAC and cosmetic enthusiasts. I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!  There are many wonderful MAC MUAs here, and I am glad you had such a good experience at your counter.

Enjoy the site.


----------



## nunu (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello


----------



## yummy411 (Jan 30, 2010)

welcome~ i know you'll love specktra as much as we do!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Purple (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, i have yet to find a rude MAC Makeup Artist! Glad your experience at the counter was so good!


----------



## Brittany88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome! I look forward to reading and posting more in the future!


----------



## Meownica (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi! and welcome.


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 1, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Ria-xo (Feb 3, 2010)

!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 3, 2010)

and enjoy!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi!!


----------

